# Newbie here..first time pressing ..



## Gmoneytoti (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi newbie here got my press from proworld along with stock transfers..did my first shirt and the see rings recommend which was 390-400° 10-12 sec...well the transfer didn't all stick right..so did research on here..awesome forum here ,helps alot...people said to lower it to 350 and do 15 secondo and to press plates for 8 seconds alone so did all that...transfer came out way better and just the tips of a sun the transfer had didn't all come out.so I see 350 n 15 seconds works better..any other things I can do to get those rays to press right..thanks so much..


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------

